# 50mm on aps-c vs 85mm on fullframe



## zerotiu (May 22, 2011)

I know the focal range will be equal : 50mm+ apsc = 80 , 85+ff = 85
but what I want to ask is : does the size of the image remain the same? 

I'm confused about the minimal distance of these lensese.
for 50mm is 0.45m and 85mm is 0.85mm

*I took this photo below using 50mm+550d * . Can I take the same photo and angle without cropping with 85mm+fullframe ? :







thx


----------



## Admin US West (May 22, 2011)

zerotiu said:


> I know the focal range will be equal : 50mm+ apsc = 80 , 85+ff = 85
> but what I want to ask is : does the size of the image remain the same?
> 
> I'm confused about the minimal distance of these lensese.
> ...



If you place a ff camera with a 85mm lens and a 1.6 crop camera with 50mm side by side, they will frame the subject pretty much the same, but the FF camera should have a slightly larger image. Also note that the mm rating of a lens can be inaccurate at close distances.

Obviously, you cannot be closer than the MFD of the particular lens you select. Different brands and models will have different MFD's.


----------



## zerotiu (May 22, 2011)

ah.. 

so.. if I want the same image result, compared to the 50mm+apsc, I have to step back if I use 85mm+ff.

I love low angle very much, this means I have to say bye2 low angle? :-[ , or I can hope than 5d3 has articulated screen..


----------



## Admin US West (May 22, 2011)

zerotiu said:


> ah..
> 
> so.. if I want the same image result, compared to the 50mm+apsc, I have to step back if I use 85mm+ff.
> 
> I love low angle very much, this means I have to say bye2 low angle? :-[ , or I can hope than 5d3 has articulated screen..



Only a few inches, the APS-C is 80mm versus 85mm for the FF. They will likely be very similar, you can't tell without testing the exact lenses. My APS-C is sold now, so I can't compare.


----------



## dg28 (May 25, 2011)

The minimum focus distance on the 85mm f1.8 is the only thing that I don't like about the lens. If anyone ever asks me if they should buy one I always tell them to budget for a 12mm extension ring - something that I find myself using with my 85 a lot. The 50mm f1.4 has a little more barrel distortion than the 85mm f1.8 which even shows on a 1.6X crop body. The ACR RAW converters in the latest versions of Photoshop and Lighroom have a very good lens correction options and I would recommend using them if you are shooting with the otherwise good 50mm f1.4.


----------

